# Best Steroid Cycle?



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2012)

Which steroid cycle is most effective for you and/or is your favorite? What do you stack to get the biggest or leanest (or whatever you goals may be)?


----------



## Hurt (Apr 25, 2012)

Haha well I've only done one but I loved it. Test E 600mg/wk for 14 weeks with IGF-DES and IGFLR3 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.  Kick-started with dbol at 45mg/wk for 6 weeks.  Put on some water with the dbol, but after dropping it, most of the water went away.  I'm a diet Nazi so I managed to stay pretty lean and still put on 35 lbs.

Next up is a lot more aggressive: Test Prop 200mg eod, Tren Ace 100mg eod, Anavar 60mg/day, all while also running 4iu GH/day 6 days a week, and probably the IGF again 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.  The goals of this cycle will be lean gains and recomp...I'd like to increase vascularity and hardness going into my first contest prep.

I'll probably try the classic test/deca/dbol bulker for #3 next fall when I try to slab on more mass again.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice AA. You got it all figured out bro. Sounds like in the next year or two you are going to be 285 pounds solid muscle


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 25, 2012)

Test,primo,var,gh imo


----------



## weights=life (Apr 25, 2012)

test/mast/tren what im running now.. strength is unbelievable....


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll let you know after the mast but so far it's primo for me and proviron is going to treat me well I think..


----------



## Hurt (Apr 26, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Nice AA. You got it all figured out bro. Sounds like in the next year or two you are going to be 285 pounds solid muscle



Haha one can dream


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm loving my prop/ace cycle now. Last cycle was the classic test deca dbol and I packed on over 30lbs in 16 weeks. That was my favorite but seems like every cycle I run becomes my new favorite. Gains wise test/deca/dbol. Strength wise my current cycle and I'm not even a 1/4 way through it.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn Colt that's a solid gain for a cycle that isn't your first one! Everyone keeps telling me not to expect gains like I had on the first one...would you say a good bit of it was water/fat?

Also, is the prop giving you any PIP?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 26, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Damn Colt that's a solid gain for a cycle that isn't your first one! Everyone keeps telling me not to expect gains like I had on the first one...would you say a good bit of it was water/fat?
> 
> Also, is the prop giving you any PIP?



I did bloat up from the dbol but maintaine weight and dropped water towards the end so the scale wasn't moving but I know I was still gaining. My pct sucked ass and was by far the worst I've went through. I didn't eat for shit. I kept around 20 after it was all said and done so I was still happy with that considering how rough it was. I know I'll never do anoter pct without hcg again! 

The prop isn't too bad at all. Im pinning everyday so I tried a few different spots I've never done before. Actually only pinned glutes til this cycle. My delts hate me for about 4 days, traps too. I'm good as long as I pin glutes, quads, an my new favorite spot pecs. I was a little worried pinning pecs at first but I get almost no pip in those spots and I'm pinning ace along with it. My gears nice and smooth and I attribute that to a bomb ass lab  I've heard some bad stories about pinning ace and prop but I'm g2g as long as I pin those 3 muscle groups.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 26, 2012)

my favorite cycle,was  my previous,Testosterone/Deca started at 260lb and when i finished,i gained 24 lbs,ive been finished nearly 6 weeks,and i hadnt lost hardly any weight......my next cycle will be the same,but with slightly higher doses plus the addition of Masteron Eth cant wait for this one,gonna start it in August.......back on TRT right now and fixin to start using privoron at 25-50mg/day and see what happens for a month or 2........my 3 favorite steroids,test/deca/masteron.......only ones i can take due to health issues,but thats ok,i just wanna be a big old man before i turn alot older lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 27, 2012)

When I hear bullseye saying he kept all his gains it makes me jealous of people on trt. It must be the shit not having to go through pct!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 27, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> When I hear bullseye saying he kept all his gains it makes me jealous of people on trt. It must be the shit not having to go through pct!!


colt im suprised i hadnt lost any weight yet,ive kept my calories up,but to taking 300mg/week of test on my trt helps the most of keeping alot of gains,i know i will probably lose some before long because of summer

Also brother im an old fuck lol,and some of that weight was fat to lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2012)

weights=life said:


> test/mast/tren what im running now.. strength is unbelievable....



Running the same right now, 400 Mg of each. That along with a massively strict diet and the body comp changes have been incredible and gym strength through the roof. 

Having a hard time convincing myself that I need to get ready to cruise in about three weeks as I'm getting next to no sides (I've been on for just over 12 weeks so I know I need to cruise back to TRT levels for at least 4 weeks).


----------



## Bippal (May 2, 2012)

Test and tren Treated me well. Next cycle is test/dbol/tren/mast and gh.


----------



## SFGiants (May 2, 2012)

I grew and got thick on Test and Deca / NPP


----------



## chicken wing (May 2, 2012)

Tren e test e what I'm on now. Strength is unreal!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2013)

Hurt said:


> Haha well I've only done one but I loved it. Test E 600mg/wk for 14 weeks with IGF-DES and IGFLR3 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.  Kick-started with dbol at 45mg/wk for 6 weeks.  Put on some water with the dbol, but after dropping it, most of the water went away.  I'm a diet Nazi so I managed to stay pretty lean and still put on 35 lbs.
> 
> Next up is a lot more aggressive: Test Prop 200mg eod, Tren Ace 100mg eod, Anavar 60mg/day, all while also running 4iu GH/day 6 days a week, and probably the IGF again 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.  The goals of this cycle will be lean gains and recomp...I'd like to increase vascularity and hardness going into my first contest prep.
> 
> I'll probably try the classic test/deca/dbol bulker for #3 next fall when I try to slab on more mass again.



hurt is the classic example of a newbi trying to do to much right away..where is he now u ask?  Crossfit fag


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 25, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> hurt is the classic example of a newbi trying to do to much right away..where is he now u ask?  Crossfit fag



Agreed, wtf? Love the randomness of compounds used lol

My best cycle would be 2g Deca+1g Test E/week

Didnt get to stay at 2g of Deca for too long, made me sad I had to cut down to 1g deca 

It was a $$ issue lol


----------



## powermaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Hope I'm not hijacking the thread but Decanate vs npp I know npp is a shorter ester but is there any other diff or one better than the other?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2013)

powermaster said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking the thread but Decanate vs npp I know npp is a shorter ester but is there any other diff or one better than the other?



same compound different esters..I like to kick off deca cycles with npp


----------



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2013)

The best cycle would be one I haven't even done yet but Sounds just right. Test, tren, and GH. Or test, mast, and GH. That's about it.


----------



## blackout (Nov 27, 2013)

Test e and Eq.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 27, 2013)

powermaster said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking the thread but Decanate vs npp I know npp is a shorter ester but is there any other diff or one better than the other?



npp has more nandrolone mg for mg than deca due to the ester weight.  This is much similar to that of Test Prop vs Test Cypionate.

doesn't mean one is any better than the other...  I personally would recommend NPP to anyone that cycles on and off.   Deca makes for a "not so fun" PCT.


----------



## Sledge (Jul 4, 2015)

Best results I ever got was from sust and some home brew tren. 1 ml of each eod netted 30 plus lbs. I ended up keeping just under 20lbs of that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2015)

I have had some damn good ones so it's tough to say... probably a tie between these two:

My third cycle
Test cyp 750
Bold cyp 450
I recomped like hell on this one.  It was awesome. I was eating tons of food. The bold really helped me push it in the gym. Long sessions and even was doing cardio before work in the mornings.  Had to buy all new pants. Waist was at 34.  Everything else was thick. Loved it and felt awesome.

More recently I picked up tren again. I can't use ace for some reason. 

Test cyp 400
Tren e 800

Hoe Lee shit.  Only tren sides I had was interrupted sleep. I was up daily at 5am ready to kick ass and chew bubblegum.


----------



## Magical (Jul 6, 2015)

750 Test E
750 Deca
700 NPP
I got huge on this cycle, eating massive amounts all day. This cycle was a lot of fun. Coming off, not so much lol. I ran this for way too long. TRT for me


----------

